# Just picked up two TouchPads



## p42o (Aug 22, 2011)

Ready to rock out android. Im very experienced in iOS jailbreak/unlock so once Devs get things rollin id love to take part in testing! Where do i start?

What can be done with these things already?

Also, anyone know about any Rebates currently going on 16gb


----------



## KingSky (Aug 22, 2011)

Where did you pick up the tablets from?


----------



## p42o (Aug 22, 2011)

cant say. but there gone


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

p42o said:


> cant say. but there gone


that sounds Shady :tongue2:

and as far as modding them, they got Ubunto (sp?) to boot on it. and obviously they are working on android on it. saw something on youtube about instructions being released on Wednesday...but that could just be bogus...
i have confidence that android will be on this thing, otherwise i wouldn't have "bought" one (order pending)


----------



## remmbermytitans (Aug 20, 2011)

Can I have one? :wink2:


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

and can i have ur other one? lol u should just hook me and titans up...u dont really want one do u? lol


----------



## p42o (Aug 22, 2011)

I plan to do any mods possible and dont plan on sticking with WebOS,however I'm actually impressed. I have an iPad 2 as well and can't wait to try android. How's dev coming on that? Are there any betas?

:scared:


----------

